# At the Horse Race Track



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Clearly eager to get back to HS sports photography, I went to the track to spend some time with the 70-200mm f2.8 on a D90. For asking dumb questions, I was given a $2 voucher, which I betted on a highly favored #2 in blue to win in the fifth. As you can see, he(?) was leading the entire way (a length?) until #5 nipped him by a wire at the finish.  :rofl:

The 70-200mm f2.8 is still the all around favorite. Yes, I like the 300mm f4 better. I would have bought the f2.8 version at $5600, but I preferred not to lug 6 lb of glass all day long.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

It's horse racing.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

dalekressin said:


> It's horse racing.


Boy, I have so many dumb questions to ask, I was afraid of being dumb. :rofl:
Why do they call them quarter horses when they run less than a 440?
Why do they call it a dirt track when it's actually sand?

Two younger horses bolted around the track and had to be scratched. :rofl:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Great shots, Dave! :thumbup:


----------

